# La letra con sangre entra



## jeterinmicipen

This is used when somebody is not very quick in understanding an explanation in school. It goes back to the 60s 70s when teachers should beat students if they didn´t understand something the first time they explained something. In Englilsh?


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

De hecho, si mal no recuerdo, la frase que mencionas va más atrás, hasta los años de la Colonia, cuando los jesuitas estaban encargados de la educación en América.

Hay una frase muy famosa en inglés:

"spare the rod and spoil the child"

Espera a ver si hay otras opiniones. Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Spare the rod and spoil the child" is really more for discipline than for slow learners.
I would say the kids got their education beaten into them. But that's not really a "dicho."


----------



## ECDS

Yo diría que la expresión "la letra con sangre entra" también se refiere en español a una disciplina basada en el castigo, más que en castigar la no comprensión de algo.


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, if what you want to say is "you should beat children because it's good for them," then "spare the rod, spoil the child" works.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

k-in-sc said:


> OK, if what you want to say is "you should beat children because it's good for them," then "spare the rod, spoil the child" works.



That's exactly what "la letra..." means. There are some schools that still subscribe to that idea, although now the "sangre" or "rod" is a psychological one (because social mores have changed, and hitting kids is illegal of course). I went to a Marist high school, and let me tell you.... Cheers.


----------



## Tonatiuh

La frase que buscan, en inglés sería: "No pain, no gain", o lo mismo que decir: "La*S* letras con sangre entran"...
Saludos


----------



## la_machy

A reserva de que algún nativo lo confirme, creo qué tienes razón, Tonatiuh.


Saludos


----------



## Tonatiuh

Me habÍa faltado una "s" arribita. SÍ, quÉ bueno que te satisfaga esta respuesta. Saludos amiga. Tu "que" en la segunda oraciÓn me parece que no necesita acento, jejee


----------



## la_machy

Completamente off-topic ...los que/qué y yo no nos llevamos bien...pero estoy trabajando en ello.


Saludos


----------



## MHCKA

"No pain, no gain" me suena a frase de mentalización para un entrenamiento físico o durante la realización de un esfuerzo, como cuando estas levantando pesas, haciendo un maratón, et cetera.

Como decían los compañeros arriba, "la letra con sangre entra" se refiere al hecho pedagógico de creer que la única manera de que un escolar/estudiante/educando aprenda es con castigos físicos impuestos por su profesor/maestro/educante...con todo el placer interior que esto pudiera provocarle al profesor.

Aquí, yo no me repito a mí la frase, "la letra con sangre entra" casi es un axioma de los profesores rudos, es algo que en todo caso le diría un profesor al alumno al percibir su desagrado por el método, justificándose con ello.


----------



## la_machy

Por lo que yo percibo, 'No pain, no gain' significa que si las cosas no duelen (cuestan), no se valoran o se olvidan facilmente.
Cuando se usaba que los profesores les pegaran a los alumnos O), supongo que lo hacían para que al alumno no olvidara la lección o el regaño, asumiendo que un reglazo en las manos o un jalón de orejas (literalmente), aseguraría una memoria permanente al respecto o una más fácil asimilación de lo enseñado.


Saludos


----------



## MHCKA

"La educación (solo) es efectiva mediante el castigo físico"... _sería má o meno _lo que entiendo por "la letra con sangre entra".

"Si no cuesta/si no duele no hay ganancia/no avanzo" creo que sí es del tipo de frases que nos decían los entrenadores en el Atletismo al estar haciendo repeticiones, ya fueran de pesas o de resisitencia en la pista, era como una especie de mentalización en la que el cuerpo de uno ya no quiere responder y la frase ayudaba a que la mente de uno se sobrepusiera a ello.

Bueno... al menos a mí a si me suena, tampoco digo que sea la fuente de la sabiduría.

Saludos chilangos compañera sonorense.


----------



## la_machy

Piensa en esto ''¡Toma este jalón de orejas para que aprendas!''.
Mi mamá solía estudiar en un colegio religioso muy estricto, y eso es lo que me cuenta que hacian.
¿Qué estarían pensando esas maestras? ..._''Te jalo las orejas para que ya no se te olvide que Cristobal Colón descubrió America, pues ya te lo he repetido 20 veces y siempre lo olvidas''_ (es un ejemplo).
Quizá la maestra pensaba que con un poco de dolor (en este caso 'sangre'), la lección se quedaría grabada en el cerebro.


Saludos


----------



## EvilGuido

Yo personalmente creo que la frase "spare the rod and spoil the child" es una buena traduccion en este contexto.

NB. 
Una broma sobre el castigo en el colegio que me gusta mucho: "if you can't beat them... whats the point in teaching?!"
- Basada en la expresion idiomatica "if you cant beat them, join them."


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Tonatiuh said:


> La frase que buscan, en inglés sería: "No pain, no gain", o lo mismo que decir: "La*S* letras con sangre entran"...
> Saludos



Creo que si nos atenemos a las reglas de la rima, debería ser "la letra..." y no "las letras...". Al menos esa es mi opinión. Saludos.


----------



## kuchamaa

Como dice MHCKA, *no pain, no gain* quiere decir que si uno no se esfuerza, no mejora en su deporte o en lo que está tratando de lograr. 

La otra expresión, no la conozco, per se me hace que ya la atinaron.


----------



## jannr

For a good English translation, I'd suggest contacting a "survivor of Catholic grammar school." I know a few and will ask them. I agree with those who say that "no pain no gain" is a saying that comes from sports, but it can be applied to anything these days. However, it wouldn't imply using physical punishment of a student to make him learn. In a school context, it would merely imply having to study harder to make progress.


----------



## Tonatiuh

Well.... ¿Qué te diré? Cuando estuve en primaria, sí me tocó ser castigado un montón de veces... Claro, era un niño muy travieso. Así que la disciplina era dura; querré decir, castigos: una que otra vez, no tan solo a mí sino a todos mis compañeros, inquietos o los clásicos "burros", se nos hizo sentarnos en corchos, se nos dio un 'reglazo', se nos aventó el borrador, se nos jaló de la 'patilla', tan fuerte que gritamos, se nos privó de nuestro 'recreo', se nos puso de pie durante toda la clase, ahí paraditos en una esquina, y hasta se nos dieron 'coscorones' tan fuertes que nuestros padres, que concordaban con ese tipo de educación, tuvieron que ir para ver por qué esta vez el castigo había sido tan duro...
Como podrán ver, para muchos de nosotros, "las letras, con sangre entraron".
saludos


----------



## EvilGuido

Como traduccion personal yo pondria:

A lesson learnt through blood/pain is not one quickly forgotten.

No es un dicho en Ingles pero creo que tiene el mismo significado como la frase en espanol


----------



## MHCKA

Personalmente creo que esa es la idea EvilGuido para este dicho tan popular en mi tierra mexicana: "la letra con sangre entra".


----------



## elmohdez

MHCKA said:


> "La educación (solo) es efectiva mediante el castigo físico"... _sería má o meno _lo que entiendo por "la letra con sangre entra".


 Mas o menos pero no era el castigo fisico en si, lo que la hacia efectiva,si no el temor al castigo.

Saludos.


----------



## HallePuppy

NUEVA PREGUNTA-- HILOS UNIDOS​
Hi! Can someone give me an English equivalente for the _refran_ "La letra con sangre entra"?
The nearest I can come is the Biblical "Spare the rod and spoil the child", but that does not quite express the meaning of the Spanish saying. Does someone have a better suggestion?


----------



## Agró

_The Penguin Dictionary of English Idioms_ (2nd Edition):

*Spare the rod and spoil the child* -without strict discipline, a child's character will be ruined by his parents' indulgence. A *Victorian* adage which has been rejected by later generations of parents.


----------



## caminante51

How about *No pain, no gain*?

It can be said to oneself as a reminder/encouraging refrain (especially at the gym or when undertaking a personal challenge), but can _also _be used from teacher to pupils, parents to children etc.

Would a Spanish speaker say* La letra con sangre entra* to themselves in this way? 

 I think this is where the difference hinges between "no pain, no gain", and "spare the rod, spoil the child", which we would not say to ourselves for encouragement/motivation.

Spare the rod, spoil the child, is a negative motivation.  (the stick for the donkey!)

No pain, no gain has a more positive feel. (not quite a carrot, but not a stick either...)

I hope this helps.


----------



## Lis48

Another possibility, perhaps closer to the original.
_With blood comes knowledge._


----------



## HallePuppy

Interesting to see how many comments this stirred up...I already knew the meaning, of course, but was looking for a way to say it in English. Thank you all for the many interesting suggestions and comments. 'Scuse please, but as an American speaker I would not understand "With blood comes knowledge." Like somebody said, the U.S. and Great Britain are two nations divided by a common language...

By the way, and obviously, the text I'm translating mentions it as a teaching style no longer in use, at least in my part of Mexico. And in the U.S., a teacher dare not touch a student, even to give a hug or a pat on the shoulder, lest s/he be accused of abusing or molesting. I was astonished the first time a little pupil gave me a kiss in a Mexican classroom.

My own teaching style is completely opposite to "la letra con sangre entra;" through research and much experience, I learned that people do not learn (anything positive) when they are afraid. I strive, in my teaching, to make my classroom a safe place where no one is allowed to ridicule anyone else, and where no student leaves the classroom saying, "I couldn't do it."

Again, thank you for your suggestions. I think there is no exact equivalent for the phrase in English, so now I have to mull the suggestions over, choose, and perhaps combine ideas.


----------



## Juana Brienza

LA LETRA CON SANGRE ENTRA Refrán que señala las dificultades y esfuerzos que son necesarios para aprender. "*menester será que el buen Sancho haga alguna diciplina de abrojos, o de las de canelones, que se dejen sentir, porque la letra con sangre entra"* (*El Quijote,* capítulo XXXVI, 2ª parte / Cristina García Pastor - Alcozar)


Si bien (y basta con mirar el cuadro de Goya del mismo título) el refrán en cuestión se refiere a los castigos corporales por parte de los maestros, también incluye el sentido de "no pain no gain" y de hecho en la actualidad se usa en ese sentido habiendo perdido ya la crudeza que implica el castigo corporal.
No sé cual es su equivalente en inglés pero creo que para buscar esa equivalencia hay que tener en cuenta esta acepción que es la actual y la de uso.


----------



## nelliot53

*"Spare the rod and spoil the child*" lo entiendo como "*Si no hay castigo, niño engreído*".

Desde esa perspectiva, *"La letra con sangre entra*" lo podría traducir como "*To humanize, you must chastise*".


----------



## HallePuppy

I think maybe it comes closer to "you have to beat it into their heads," or "beating it into their heads."  Hadn't thought of that one ine years.!


----------



## MHCKA

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> That's exactly what "la letra..." means. There are some schools that still subscribe to that idea, although now the "sangre" or "rod" is a psychological one (because social mores have changed, and hitting kids is illegal of course). I went to a Marist high school, and let me tell you.... Cheers.


 


EvilGuido said:


> Yo personalmente creo que la frase "*spare the rod and spoil the child*" es una buena traduccion en este contexto.


 


kuchamaa said:


> Como dice MHCKA, *no pain, no gain* quiere decir que si uno no se esfuerza, no mejora en su deporte o en lo que está tratando de lograr.
> 
> La otra expresión, no la conozco, per se me hace que ya la atinaron.


 


Tonatiuh said:


> Well.... ¿Qué te diré? Cuando estuve en primaria, sí me tocó ser castigado un montón de veces...
> (...)
> para muchos de nosotros, "las letras, con sangre entraron".
> saludos


 
La letra con sangre entra ---> Spare the rod and spoil the child.


Saludos.

P.S. ¡RECADO 3,000!


----------



## HallePuppy

Sorry. That's not what it means. "Spare the rod and spoil the child" does not have to do with academic learning, but comes from the book of Proverbs in the Bible, and has to do with behavioral discipline, obedience to parents, etc.


----------



## MHCKA

¿Obedience to teachers?


----------



## HallePuppy

No, because obedience does not necessarily have to do with corporal punishment. There just appears to be no exact equivalent in English. I will have to explain it. But thanks to everyone anyway.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, "you have to beat it into them" is probably the closest.


----------



## Juana Brienza

k-in-sc said:


> Yes, "you have to beat it into them" is probably the closest.


 
No lo creo, porque el "punishment" ( ver mi cita de El Quijote) puede no venir de " afuera" ,sino del sacrificio que uno mismo hace para consenguir aprender algo. Tal vez este uso no sirva en algunas localidades en que efectivamente se cometen castigos corporales, pero desde la cita que puse de Quijote hasta hoy, la letra con sangre entra no quiere decir solamente (anque esa sea su origen) que alguien castiga a otro para que aprenda. Tiene también un sentido metafórico muy fuerte y de hecho podemos decir
" No dormí tres días estudiando para el examen.Y sí, la letra con sangre entra".
No soy nativa inglesa como para decir cual es la mejor expresión pero sí creo que la que recubre los dos sentidos es " no pain no gain" porque es impersonal, y ese rasgo permite no darle sólo el sentido de que es otro el que produce un castigo para que "entre la letra", sino que es uno mismo quien puede hacer un sacrifico ( o esfuerzo) extremo y decir " Es que la letra con sangre entra"
Y acá la corto porque me parece que clamo en el desierto jjjjjjjjja
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't know of a saying in English that would capture both "you have to beat it into them" and "no pain, no gain" (which does sound more like fitness training than academics).


----------



## Juana Brienza

k-in-sc said:


> I don't know of a saying in English that would capture both "you have to beat it into them" and "no pain, no gain" (which does sound more like fitness training than academics).


 
Gracias por tu respuesta, yo insistía no sólo para precisar ambos sentidos sino  porque un hablante nativo apuntó que el dicho "no pain no gain" podía aplicarse también a otros entrenamientos.
Saludos y gracias de nuevo: tus intervenciones son muy claras siempre.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, you _could _use "no pain, no gain" in a non-athletic context, but it's not ideal.


----------



## HallePuppy

In my translation I said they had it beaten into their heads. In the context, I'm sure it gets the idea across. I once had a piano pupil who told me her former teacher had actually whacked her across the hands with a ruler! Horrors!


----------



## danhan22

Tonatiuh said:


> La frase que buscan, en inglés sería: "No pain, no gain", o lo mismo que decir: "La*S* letras con sangre entran"...
> Saludos


 
Sorry, but the American saying _No pain, no gain_ is a bodybuilding saying, referring to the fact that the bodybuilder will have to experience soreness in his/her muscles before they can experience the muscle growth they desire. This saying 'can' be used figuratively (outside of the bodybuilding scene) when encouraging someone to take risks. The Spanish saying really doesn't mean the same thing.


----------



## danhan22

MHCKA said:


> "No pain, no gain" me suena a frase de mentalización para un entrenamiento físico o durante la realización de un esfuerzo, como cuando estas levantando pesas, haciendo un maratón, et cetera.
> 
> Como decían los compañeros arriba, "la letra con sangre entra" se refiere al hecho pedagógico de creer que la única manera de que un escolar/estudiante/educando aprenda es con castigos físicos impuestos por su profesor/maestro/educante...con todo el placer interior que esto pudiera provocarle al profesor.
> 
> Aquí, yo no me repito a mí la frase, "la letra con sangre entra" casi es un axioma de los profesores rudos, es algo que en todo caso le diría un profesor al alumno al percibir su desagrado por el método, justificándose con ello.


 
Right. I would translate the saying as: _With some people you just gotta beat it into them_. This is the meaning implied in Spanish. There isn't a set saying in English for it, and it is definitely not the Oxford dictionary's translation of "Spare the rod, spoil the child". That English saying has to do with how to rear children in the home, not about the learning process and how to get people to learn (whether at home or in a school or learning environment).


----------



## danhan22

k-in-sc said:


> Yes, "you have to beat it into them" is probably the closest.


 
Totally agree. The English-Spanish dictionary translation of the saying is off base in terms of what the saying really means in the original language.


----------



## cipotarebelde

Just chiming in, but if a teacher was threatening or implying a threat of physical punishment, and said "no pain, no gain", it would sound like he/she was making a mockery of the phrase. Its not the same.

But, I am wondering about the use of the expression "la letra con sangre entra" as possible self-inflicted pain-- as someone pointed out. Then I think it would be appropriate, maybe a little ironic, to say after a sleepless night of study, "no pain, no gain."


----------



## danhan22

cipotarebelde said:


> Just chiming in, but if a teacher was threatening or implying a threat of physical punishment, and said "no pain, no gain", it would sound like he/she was making a mockery of the phrase. Its not the same.
> 
> But, I am wondering about the use of the expression "la letra con sangre entra" as possible self-inflicted pain-- as someone pointed out. Then I think it would be appropriate, maybe a little ironic, to say after a sleepless night of study, "no pain, no gain."


 
As a native speaker, I've never heard it used like this. For me, the saying is used in specific situations. I think the first time I remember hearing "No pain, no gain" was on one of the first Superman movies with Clark Kent in the gym getting revenge on another guy. It started off as a bodybuilder expression. Trust me.


----------



## cipotarebelde

danhan22 said:


> As a native speaker, I've never heard it used like this. For me, the saying is used in specific situations. I think the first time I remember hearing "No pain, no gain" was on one of the first Superman movies with Clark Kent in the gym getting revenge on another guy. It started off as a bodybuilder expression. Trust me.



Also as a native speaker, trust me that this phrase is used in MANY contexts. However, my point is that it always is understood to come from another context-- an athletic one. That is why I said IF it was used in either of the above contexts, it would be used as a mockery or with irony. Actually, just yesterday I was moaning "_Why_ did I take this extra translation job?" and a native English speaker, mockingly said: "No pain, no gain?" Ha ha.

Back to original Spanish phrase: no pain, no gain is not an adequate equivalent unless specific context permitted its use.

Similarly, "spare the rod, spoil the child" is not an equivalent either, unless a specific context justified the use.

Context. It's everything.


----------



## Tritón37

Roberto_Mendoza said:


> Creo que si nos atenemos a las reglas de la rima, debería ser "la letra..." y no "las letras...". Al menos esa es mi opinión. Saludos.


 
De acuerdo.  La frase o dicho original es como bien lo dice el título de este hilo.

gp


----------



## Tritón37

cipotarebelde said:


> Just chiming in, but if a teacher was threatening or implying a threat of physical punishment, and said "no pain, no gain", it would sound like he/she was making a mockery of the phrase. Its not the same.
> 
> But, I am wondering about the use of the expression "la letra con sangre entra" as possible self-inflicted pain-- as someone pointed out. Then I think it would be appropriate, maybe a little ironic, to say after a sleepless night of study, "no pain, no gain."


 
Generally, the phrase "la letra con sangre entra" not necessarily means physical pain.  It could also refer to self-effort.  A student may have to expend many hours of his/her own time to learn something, not because the teacher said so but because he/she undertands that more time has to be dedicated to learn or achieve a certain goal or milestone.

But I do not know of a similar phrase in English.

Sorry,

gp


----------



## k-in-sc

"Burning the midnight oil" means devoting long hours to studying, similar to "quemarse las pestañas." That might work in certain contexts.


----------



## obz

Not to split hairs, but "burning the midnight oil" isn't exclusive to studies (though definitely appropriate!), any activity which keeps someone up late hours working can be considered "burning the midnight oil".


----------



## MHCKA

MHCKA said:


> "No pain, no gain" me suena a *frase de mentalización para un entrenamiento físico o durante la realización de un esfuerzo, como cuando estas levantando pesas, haciendo un maratón, et cetera.*
> 
> Como decían los compañeros arriba, "la letra con sangre entra" se refiere al *hecho pedagógico de creer que la única manera de que un escolar/estudiante/educando aprenda es con castigos físicos impuestos por su profesor/maestro/educante*...con todo el placer interior que esto pudiera provocarle al profesor.
> 
> Aquí, yo no me repito a mí la frase, "la letra con sangre entra" casi es un axioma de los profesores rudos, es algo que en todo caso le diría un profesor al alumno al percibir su desagrado por el método, justificándose con ello.


 


danhan22 said:


> Right. I would translate the saying as: _*With some people you just gotta beat it into them*_. This is the meaning implied in Spanish. There isn't a set saying in English for it, and it is definitely not the Oxford dictionary's translation of "Spare the rod, spoil the child". That English saying has to do with how to rear children in the home, not about the learning process and how to get people to learn (whether at home or in a school or learning environment).


 
Correcto danhan22.

Insisto en que el sentido original de la frase es el de considerar al castigo físico como única vía para lograr el aprendizaje.

Imponerse una meta cada quien... es otra cosa y no me diría ya que me impuse la meta "la letra con sangre entra"... porque adicionalmente es una frase que me dice un tercero, un ente externo.

Decir que el castigo es igual al esfuerzo no es válido desde mi punto de vista, pues el alumno se esfuerza de por sí, solo que, a los ojos del maestro, no está haciéndolo en el grado que se requiere... de forma tal que el profesor "se ve obligado" a recurrir a otros métodos: "el miedo que nace de la amenaza de volver a repetir un castigo físico"... el miedo es un buen motivador, independientemente de que crean que en estos tiempos sea válido o no como método de enseñanza, digo, la frase no se le acaba de ocurrir a un profesor de la era _new age_ que piensa que todos los niños son _azules_ (si así fuera ¿de donde salen tantos idiotas que andan por la calle?), la frase proviene del contexto de la educación antigua, impartida en escuelas de monjas o no.

Querer actualizarla equiparando el castigo físico con el esfuerzo "extra", porque no concebimos que se castigue un niño, me parece que desvirtúa el sentido original de la frase.


----------

